# another illegal discriminatory practice by uber batched matching



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

these criminals cant stop lol

1st ratings are gender, ethnicity, vehicle type, etc so uber is pushing rides to women, white men, and nice vehicles, dats raciss & discriminatory

it should go to closest driver that accepts the contract period

a paper map from 1980 is more accurate than ubers app so this "traffic, rivers, overpasses, etc" is a pure lie I have evidence uber doesnt care about traffic & certainly cant tell me anything about rivers & overpasses it routes me wrong ways all the time for 5 years every airport trip it tells me to go down a road ive never used in 5000 trips lol a few hotels ive picked up at thousands of times the app tells me to go a mile around the blockvwhen im right there lol, during snow storms app still tells me downtown pick up is 15 minutes away when itll really be 40, they consistently lie about time pick up address is away but they can figure out an overpass will allow a different dricer to get there faster lmao pure fraud

the destination filters dont work if your the only driver it will still send you opposite direction you need to go so thats fraud

this is nothing but discrimination

least we now know 1 star is an unmatch but i still request it via support to get in writing

*How does Uber match riders with drivers?*
When you're on the move, every moment matters. We use technology to match riders and drivers in the real world - quickly and reliably.
Watch video
*Guided by principles*


Delivering reliability









*Better matching matters*
Matching riders and drivers more efficiently results in lower wait times for riders and more business for drivers. Initially, we matched users by asking, "Who's closest?" But we learned that closest doesn't always mean quickest. Traffic, overpasses, rivers, and other geographical factors add complexity. Over time, we've made our matching technology more aware of these real-world factors to create a seamless pickup experience for both riders and drivers.

*What's so complicated about matching?*
At any given moment, millions of people around the world are logged on to our app, with new people logging on every second. That means millions of possible matches between riders and drivers. Throw in real-world factors like traffic jams, and the task of matching riders and drivers becomes more complex.

*How batched matching works*
In the seconds after a rider requests a ride, we evaluate nearby drivers and riders in one batch. We then pair riders and drivers in the distribution, aiming to reduce the average wait time for everyone, not just the closest pair. This helps keep things moving and rides reliable across the network.
See batched matching in action below.









*First to request*
In the early days, a rider was immediately matched with the closest available driver. It worked well for most riders but sometimes led to long wait times for others. Across a whole city, those longer wait times really added up.








*Batched matching*
But if we wait just a few seconds after a request, it can make a big difference. It's enough time for a batch of potential rider-driver matches to accumulate. The result is better matches, and everyone's collective wait time is shorter.









*Optimizing everyone's time*
Riders don't like waiting. Drivers earn more when there is less down time between rides. Our matching technology is designed to help everyone, reducing wait times and maximizing earning time. In fact, every day it saves 10 years of people's time.

*Constantly improving*
Matching is a core part of what makes Uber work, and we're constantly looking for ways to make our matching algorithm better for drivers, riders, and cities. One way is to provide drivers with the choice to receive trips toward a destination they set in advance (e.g., their home or work). Uber may also modify pairings of drivers and riders in certain instances to help maintain a safe platform; for example, we prevent matches if one has given the other a one-star rating in the past.

*Shared rides*
We use technology to match people going in the same direction at the same time, so riders can share the trip and the cost.

Many of the features described on this site do not apply or are not available in markets outside of the US. As we work to improve the marketplace, we may test functionality and pricing in ways not described on this site.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

how is it racis if the algo prefers people who have a command of the english language and drive a nice car?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

troothequalstroll said:


> ratings are gender, ethnicity, vehicle type, etc


Huh? Ratings are what??



troothequalstroll said:


> uber is pushing rides to women, white men, and nice vehicles,


Where are you getting this info from? Proof please.
I am a female. I drive what I consider a nice vehicle but I sure as hell am not getting the good premium money making runs 


troothequalstroll said:


> it should go to closest driver that accepts the contract period


It hasn't been that way for a very long time


troothequalstroll said:


> least we now know 1 star is an unmatch but i still request it via support to get in writing


 This is not true. I routinely ask them hoping it will change. I'd be Happy if 1 * automatically unmatches you. Of course I'm hoping for 3 stars or below but I'll take a one star automatic unmatch


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Huh? Ratings are what??
> 
> Where are you getting this info from? Proof please.
> I am a female. I drive what I consider a nice vehicle but I sure as hell am not getting the good premium money making runs
> ...


copy and pasted from ubers site about the 1 star i dont believe it either so i always get it in writing thru support requests

women get tipped at a higher rate which also means theyll get more 5 stars, minorities, seniors, drivers with crappy cars get rated lower cuz amerikkka lol

if you think this is false oh well drivers are rated on weather, traffic, price, ethnicity, gender, vehicle type, & a million other things that usually has nothing to do with delivering them safely under no circumstances should they be used to evaulate anything but a 5 year olds spelling test, i can guarauntee 100% of my 1 stars are on rides that i was human trafficked on lol i mean paid $4 gross & i earned them & i dont work nights but guarauntee those who do are rated for bs regularly

if they batch then match not with closest but with higher rating theyre filtering rides to nicer cars, women, & white guys who get priority

i undertsand if theres 10 drivers all within a half a mile give the woman a woman driver or skip the driver with complaints from women or going to higher rated more experienced but thats not it this is universal now or starting dec 12th from ubers site i copy and pasted it from

this is discriminatory against minorities & drivers using crap cars that make sense for the pay period

travis ks whole argument against tipping was it was racist when thats exactly what ratings are, you think someone who hates black people or foreigners is going to give them 5 stars? a nazi cant punch me in the face but they can easily get me fired

the whole "pro" experiment will fail for the same reasons thyre rewarding idiots willing to work for free & act like employees & punishing drivers who stand up for their legal rights, im not working for free so you "reward" me with trip info lmao those are my rights period as blank contracts arent binding

i openly discriminate on ratings no cash tip not going 10 miles, 1 star period its not race or gender based but you really think riders dont rate that way? cuz almost every amerikkkan i get seems to say it such a pleasure you speak english which i dont care but its offensive as hell, why you care what your driver is long as they passed a background check & mvr is clean?

why not just let riders pick race, gender, language spoken before they request lol

you know damm well ubers app is NOT sophisticated enough to route based on rivers or overpasses lmao its higher rated nice vehicles, women with big boobies, & drivers who will work for free & not cancel, while the drivers who excercise their independent contractor & human rights get punished


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

"As we work to improve the marketplace, we may test functionality and pricing in ways not described on this site."

My favorite part.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

troothequalstroll said:


> these criminals cant stop lol
> 
> 1st ratings are gender, ethnicity, vehicle type, etc so uber is pushing rides to women, white men, and nice vehicles, dats raciss & discriminatory
> 
> ...


Flawed data, ratings system will ensure flawed results.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

njn said:


> how is it racis if the algo prefers people who have a command of the english language and drive a nice car?


are those job requirements?
if my car is acceptted on the platform it shouldnt be held against me, if english is my 2nd language i shouldnt be punished for it

please note i have a nice car & speak english fine just giving voice to those that dont

call me simple

Uber may also modify pairings of drivers and riders in certain instances to help maintain a safe platform;

im not their employee why are they modifying pairings of drivers & riders? their not a taxi why do they have anything to do with routing me im not their employee my route is between me & pax period, theyre just a technology company, drivers arent "core" to their business why would they care about driver safety? i certainly dont care about things not core to my business lol

"for example, we prevent matches if one has given the other a one-star rating in the past."


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Fake news. Too bad so sad you do not get pings close to you. I hear McD's pay more than Uber drivers, well at least that's what I hear on this site.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

troothequalstroll said:


> these criminals cant stop lol
> 
> 1st ratings are gender, ethnicity, vehicle type, etc so uber is pushing rides to women, white men, and nice vehicles, dats raciss & discriminatory
> 
> ...


Try one of these on. The tin foil helps prevent those voices that seep into your head.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

troothequalstroll said:


> Uber may also modify pairings of drivers and riders in certain instances to help maintain a safe platform;


now that sounds rasis, or at least discriminatory.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

troothequalstroll said:


> these criminals cant stop lol
> 
> 1st ratings are gender, ethnicity, vehicle type, etc so uber is pushing rides to women, white men, and nice vehicles, dats raciss & discriminatory
> 
> ...


Using " Technology" to promote Discrimination !


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Uber did a lot for me when I had nothing and no-one. It is strange I know but I feel like the Uber Driver Partner App is my friend and I miss it while I am on sabbatical through my birthday January 19th 2020.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Uber did a lot for me when I had nothing and no-one. It is strange I know but I feel like the Uber Driver Partner App is my friend and I miss it while I am on sabbatical through my birthday January 19th 2020.


sounds like a pimp hoe relationship or abusive boyfriend no one will help u but well exploit you as long as your willing dont worry you have a 4% chance to suceed much luck on trying

uber on
don juan magic rohit

you might want to look up the definition of "partner" youre using the word wrong & uber uses it fraudulently which is also illegal but its uber


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

@troothequalstroll Did you recently get de-activated? What is your lifetime trip count? Just so I know where you're coming from.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

I feel like you have never looked up jokes about taxi drivers. If you think Uber is racist then quit driving. As a company, why would Uber pair 5 star riders with drivers with old cars? I want the newest car I can get when I ride. Please find another job before you kidnap your next passenger


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Uber did a lot for me when I had nothing and no-one. It is strange I know but I feel like the Uber Driver Partner App is my friend and I miss it while I am on sabbatical through my birthday January 19th 2020.


I agree, I quit my job last year because I knew I could use Uber while I looked for another job. I do miss being out all day, taking time when I want. It was also a long three months, working 70 hours a week.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> @troothequalstroll Did you recently get de-activated? What is your lifetime trip count? Just so I know where you're coming from.


nope but i have been about once a year due to mistake & always reactivated with no compensation just an excuse so have a back up account for when it happens again cuz i know theyre negligent in verifying documents like the good organized crime rico act violating criminals they are

5 years 5000ish trips $50 average per trip

whats that have to do with the definition of partner?

im smart enough to know 90+% of what uber sends me are attempts to human traffic me cuz i can do third grade math & coercing free labor by sending blank contracts that i have the right to the details is exactly that, dont care if they saved you from homelessness they did it by exploiting you, you can be thankful & still realize its an evil organized crime racket that steals from labor 15+ million times per day, i know every email or new feature they send me is a lie which is fine for you & me but when companies do it its considered fraud & illegal

youre not a "partner" its not ride "share" youre treated like an employee but labled a "independent contractor" a penny isnt "premium", im not in "a busy area" so i wont "expect trips soon, "less earnings" dont mean "more money" a cookie isnt a "reward", neither is it a "bonus" when you stole it from me, "tips are included" NOT, the rider isnt "3minutes away" its more like 6,...

all lies i.e. FRAUD


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Racist? Vehicle type? Gender? 🙄 u forgot eye color. 🤭


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

SHalester said:


> Racist? Vehicle type? Gender? &#128580; u forgot eye color. &#129325;


yup racists are NOT giving who they hate 5 stars

gender yup big boobies 5 stars baby, bald head, fat, 4 or less creepy, the ****** or rape victims that hate men, or milinials that equate eye contact in the mirror with rape lol

vehichle type yup ewww i gotta be seen with this immigrant no tint in a 10 year old prius, 4 stars or less, woohoo this idiot doing this in a 2017 wow 5 stars homey thanks

theres a reason they stopped using stars for anything serious after grade school

not one of my ratings is legit

profitable ride 5 stars dont really care what you do long as you leave it like you found it back tbere, smoke, sex, eat, drink, talk loud in cell phone i dont care just take your mess with ya

non profitable ride you better not even breath on the trip or you better cash tip or 1 star

im binary like that


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

BadYota said:


> I feel like you have never looked up jokes about taxi drivers. If you think Uber is racist then quit driving. As a company, why would Uber pair 5 star riders with drivers with old cars? I want the newest car I can get when I ride. Please find another job before you kidnap your next passenger


You see shill, Uber has been LYING about how they dispatch trips...

Their own training videos made it a point to emphasize that the CLOSEST driver gets the ping. They even tried to make the viewer feel guilty about declining pings by telling them that they were selected because THEY could get to the pax the soonest, and by declining the offer, the pax would have to wait for a driver further away to pick them up.

The "batch matching" is STILL about who can get to the pax the quickest.

NOTHING is said whatsoever about ratings, how nice the car is, etc.



troothequalstroll said:


> these criminals cant stop lol
> 
> 1st ratings are gender, ethnicity, vehicle type, etc so uber is pushing rides to women, white men, and nice vehicles, dats raciss & discriminatory
> 
> ...


Uber has been lying for years about how rides are dispatched. They continue to claim it's based on PROXIMITY yet they filed a patent application a long time ago that contained all sorts of "matching criteria" including creepy and bizarre ones like hair and eye color of the pax and the drivers.

Uber was co-founded by an evil man (Travis Kalanick) who once said his career ambition was to be a spy.

He molded the company in his own evil image.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> You see shill, Uber has been LYING about how they dispatch trips...
> 
> Their own training videos made it a point to emphasize that the CLOSEST driver gets the ping. They even tried to make the viewer feel guilty about declining pings by telling them that they were selected because THEY could get to the pax the soonest, and by declining the offer, the pax would have to wait for a driver further away to pick them up.
> 
> ...


How am I a shill? I don't care how Uber pairs drivers with riders as long as I get pings. And since I'm highly rated, I get paired with high riders over closer drivers who I suspect have lower ratings and spend all day complaining about conspiracies on forums. I suspect it has something to do with cars being in motion because people will sit at home then when they get a ping it takes them 5 min to get off the keyboard and shove there fat @ in the drivers seat. Whatever method they use, I can guarantee it's cost effective or they would quit. So what if they discriminate based on sex? Turns out that female riders want female drivers and I don't have a problem with that. From a company standpoint, it cuts down of sexual assault allegations. I suspect that tips and stars are purely based on how good looking drivers are. Turns out that's how most customer relations go, the best looking people are at the counter while the old dude is in the back stacking boxes.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

You're shilling for Uber at the same time you're denying being shill... taking Uber's side while attacking other drivers.

Unless you have some high level contact at Uber HQ, you don't know how Uber's dispatching works.

Your lack of ethics prevents you from seeing that it's unethical for Uber to lie and not disclose to the drivers how rides are dispatched.

Thus, drivers who don't fit a "criteria" get treated like spare drivers and are allowed to sit around wasting their time unaware that Uber is jerking them around.

It's funny how many of the shills come from the worst paying markets...

Jacksonville pays less than 60 cents per mile and 8 cents per minute while Uber's "booking fee" is $3.40


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

no algo required

you send to closest driver 10 seconds to accept the contract he dont want it send to next closest repeat 6 times took 1 minute if no one wanted it up the amount youll pay driver or send it to next closest

its not rocket science theyre trying to make it seem like the apps sophisticated & advanced technology to boost its worth

90+% of the app is useless bloat

after a minute they could easily just tell rider no drivers are available(4 years ago app would show and state"no drivers available") to take your ride are you willing to pay .... extra & offer it to driver to accept but they dont theyll send it to some desperate idiot 20+ minutes away cuz theyll get a bigger cut from an idiot spent 40 minutes of labor for $4 gross & uber gets $4.40+ lmao

they dont care about efficiency for rider or driver they only care about their 50-90% cut they get on every ride for doing nothing & if drivers lose money who cares if riders keep getting cancelled on who cares eventually an idiot gets it 

they could also show the details per our rights & guess what if i need to go that way ill take the $4 ride even though its illegal cuz itll be $1 towards the gas tank & since i was going that way its beneficial so ef it ill still 1 star & unmatch but i netted a profit

thin line between profit & loss


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> You're shilling for Uber at the same time you're denying being shill... taking Uber's side while attacking other drivers.
> 
> Unless you have some high level contact at Uber HQ, you don't know how Uber's dispatching works.
> 
> ...


Do you call everyone who disagrees with you a shill or only those who win the argument? I don't care how the algo works because I clearly benefit from it! From the sounds of it idk why any riders would want to pair with people like you. No wonder low ratings!

Of course I work secretly for Uber. How else would I be able to afford, as you say, such a low market rate? Turns out gas and rent are very cheap in the south. I make good money and tips because I'm actually a nice driver that riders like!


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

BadYota said:


> Do you call everyone who disagrees with you a shill or only those who win the argument?


Nope, I've had plenty of posters disagree with my views, the only ones who are shills are the ones like you who take Uber's side while attacking other drivers.



BadYota said:


> Of course I work secretly for Uber. How else would I be able to afford, as you say, such a low market rate?


Uber doesn't have to pay you anything to shill for them because you do it for free.


----------



## QBN_PC (Aug 2, 2019)

I’m in awe at how the algorithm works. Three times in the last two months I’ve been matched with someone who was maybe 50 metres from the previous dropoff. 

There may have been closer drivers, but whether or not there was, I was going there anyway, so I got the ride. 

If someone suggests the app could have matched someone closer, I’ll say maybe, not sure, but this saves on fuel waste and pollution, since I was going here anyway.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

QBN_PC said:


> I'm in awe at how the algorithm works. Three times in the last two months I've been matched with someone who was maybe 50 metres from the previous dropoff.
> 
> There may have been closer drivers, but whether or not there was, I was going there anyway, so I got the ride.
> 
> If someone suggests the app could have matched someone closer, I'll say maybe, not sure, but this saves on fuel waste and pollution, since I was going here anyway.


you know how much fuel would be saved and how much less pollution there would be if the showed drivers the details of their contracts per their rights instead of hide them lmao

those "3 times"' a month would be least 3 times per day for millions of drivers

they dont care about pollution & fuel lmao it doesnt cost them any fuel & they have billion dollar bunkers, submarines, cruise ships, space stations they can flee to while the masses choke to death from their waste

1 private jet ride from the ceo is a bigger carbon footprint then me or you will use up in 80 years of living


----------



## QBN_PC (Aug 2, 2019)

Except that I pay for the petrol for my own dead running. And I’d rather not. So I appreciate it.

Besides, I want a better excuse than self-interest for the passengers, when they notice. So it’s pollution or congestion mitigation. Take your pick.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Uber did a lot for me when I had nothing and no-one. It is strange I know but I feel like the Uber Driver Partner App is my friend and I miss it while I am on sabbatical through my birthday January 19th 2020.


After 1000 runs or so, algo can feel you and you can feel Algo&#128077;
You can pretty much know why you got x, y, z pax ( if it is not super busy). If it is busy, most likely the nearest driver gets the ping. 
High AR, you will be rewarded with all the rejected or possibly to be declined pax's for sure.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

mbd said:


> After 1000 runs or so, algo can feel you and you can feel Algo&#128077;


I freakin love you man. This is so true. It's like you and the algo are doing a dance in perfect cadence.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I freakin love you man. This is so true. It's like you and the algo are doing a dance in perfect cadence.


I agree man. Sometimes I have great days where every ride flows together and I make a killing. But if I cancel too many times, I anger the Uber gods and the algo punishes me


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

BadYota said:


> I agree man. Sometimes I have great days where every ride flows together and I make a killing. But if I cancel too many times, I anger the Uber gods and the algo punishes me


Holy crap I love this guy too! Freaking I always talk about getting punished and Uber hating me and some don't believe me but you know what I mean.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I freakin love you man. This is so true. It's like you and the algo are doing a dance in perfect cadence.


Let's say you did 10 runs for 30$, constant pings, then it freezes for few minutes &#128513;
What is happening??
it is giving you a rest and looking for the big one &#128513;
In my case, any run going to the airport , 5-10 mile radius is coming to me... and then a rematch for sure
But if hourly rate is avg or above avg, chances of a rematch goes down
But what if the pax is low rated , and he is at the gate/entry at the airport &#128513; your chances go higher for a rematch
But what if a pax is going to a certain destination? And you have been to that address 7 times ? Your chances of a rematch goes higher
But what if a pax is a former pax you have dropped at the airport ?
Your chances go higher &#128077;



mbd said:


> Let's say you did 10 runs for 30$, constant pings, then it freezes for few minutes &#128513;
> What is happening??
> it is giving you a rest and looking for the big one &#128513;
> In my case, any run going to the airport , 5-10 mile radius is coming to me... and then a rematch for sure
> ...


Cancellation and decline will work against you if it is a slow day
Super ants get way higher preference when it is slow
Reason for Uber/ lyft existence is the super ants, and they can make 1300 to 1600$/ weekly, in a good market.
I dropped a super ant from the west coast , who did 6 am to 6 pm, making 1600/ week
Super ants needs to hit their avg weekly pay/and number of runs ... and that is the way it should be


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

troothequalstroll said:


> copy and pasted from ubers site about the 1 star i dont believe it either so i always get it in writing thru support requests
> 
> women get tipped at a higher rate which also means theyll get more 5 stars, minorities, seniors, drivers with crappy cars get rated lower cuz amerikkka lol
> 
> ...


In real estate this is an illegal practice called steering.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> these criminals cant stop lol
> 
> 1st ratings are gender, ethnicity, vehicle type, etc so uber is pushing rides to women, white men, and nice vehicles, dats raciss & discriminatory
> 
> ...


First your full of it bro. I am a white man and I drive a nice vehicle. How is that racist? NOTHING you have said proves anything. If anything your racist against women, white men and nice rides!

I am sooooo sick and tired of hearing the racist bull shit people like you. There is NO PROOF. NO EVIDENCE. NADDA. As a white guy driving a nice ride because I work hard and earn a real living not goobering full time! No one is holding you down. No one is holding you back. You have it better as a minority in the work place than ANY white guy does! You don't see us crying racist when we get passed over for promotions because the company is promoting "diversity" as the reason you didn't get job! When your more qualified than ANY other person your going against for the job.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

troothequalstroll said:


> yup racists are NOT giving who they hate 5 stars
> 
> gender yup big boobies 5 stars baby, bald head, fat, 4 or less creepy, the ****** or rape victims that hate men, or milinials that equate eye contact in the mirror with rape lol
> 
> ...


Why the hell shouldn't they rate poorly if you're driving a piece of shit car?


----------



## Damn Boy (Jan 28, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> these criminals cant stop lol
> 
> 1st ratings are gender, ethnicity, vehicle type, etc so uber is pushing rides to women, white men, and nice vehicles, dats raciss & discriminatory
> 
> ...


Uber needs to get it's ass kicked by regulators.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Damn Boy said:


> Uber needs to get it's ass kicked by regulators.


they will hopefully by 1/1 when cali starts fining them millions per day

uber eats already forced to show details
guy who invented "pro" stepped down its blatantly illegal rewarding idiots who act like employees & will provide free labor for "rewards" their entitled to by law

at the very least drivers will be getting full details of contract prior to trips, writing on wall some in san fran market already have it rolled out



Boca Ratman said:


> Why the hell shouldn't they rate poorly if you're driving a piece of shit car?


nope if its acceptted by platform & clean

you should only be rating on driver getting you to destination safely nothing else should be used in determining whether they get trips or not

or dont allow the car on the platform

labor shouldnt be discriminated against cause of ethnicity, or they speak english poorly, have an older car, dont have boobies, or even talk alot, dont talk, listen to music you dont like, shave, dont shave....

none of these should factor in on getting ride requests its discriminatory

if riders want a nicer car thats called xl, select, lux, black...

if car passed inspection is clean it shouldnt be held againt them but it now is & anyone doing x at .60 a mile in a 2014 or newer model is an idiot but that idiots going to get more 5 stars then the smart driver using a vehicle they can profit on because its worthless lol

trips that pay less than $10 riders shouldnt even be able to rate lmao imagine if you could rate mcdinalds on their mcchickens & a 1 star rating got you another mcchicken or rating something you got free bad, you get the service you pay for, rating on something your getting at a 41% subsidy & illegal predatory rates

$7 was min fare in nyc in 1995 and thats driver keeping 100% and no maintenance & you can rate me in 2019 paying $8 when driver gets 0-$2 net after costs & now gets punished via ratings lmao


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

@Damn Boy I am adopting you into the cool UP.net handles club along with @Uber Crack and @PlayLoud


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

troothequalstroll said:


> nope if its acceptted by platform & clean





troothequalstroll said:


> nope if its acceptted by platform & clean
> 
> you should only be rating on driver getting you to destination safely nothing else should be used in determining whether they get trips or not


Nope. If you pick me up in a POS, worn out, not maintained shit box I'll rate you poorly .


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> Nope. If you pick me up in a POS, worn out, not maintained shit box I'll rate you poorly .


your choice but uber cant discriminate against driver by filtering their rides because of it dats discrimination they shouldnt of let the pos on their platform but they did because only dumb or desperate would do x or pool in a nice car unless you call a 2017 with 100K+ miles on it smart or driving a 2014ish for .60 per mile not desperate

if you dont want a pos its called xl, select, black, lux, comfort.... yup


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> it should go to closest driver that accepts the contract period









troothequalstroll said:


> your choice but uber cant discriminate against driver by filtering their rides because of it dats discrimination they shouldnt of let the pos on their platform but they did because only dumb or desperate would do x or pool in a nice car unless you call a 2017 with 100K+ miles on it smart or driving a 2014ish for .60 per mile not desperate


On a more serious note, have you ever considered going back to school and getting your GED?


----------

